# Wearing down toenails



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

My dog sometimes wears his toenails down till they bleed. Does anyone else have this problem?
--don't wanna have him wear booties....is there anything else I can do to remedy this?


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Work him more if that's the norm his body will adjust. The rear nails on my dog are barely visible and don't show on his track.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Is he a house dog? I see a lot of house dogs with long nails and they wear quickly in the field.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes, he stays in the house....maybe since it was the first real hunt of the year they was soft? Hopefully they will adjust


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Went out again today & no issues....I guess it was just a freak thing. My dog gets ALOT of work in, so I don't think that was the problem. Maybe just a lot of climbing in the rocks which is what we normally do. Hmmm? Thanks for the suggestions!


----------

